# docker-freebsd 11.0-RELEASE-p1: volumes & networking broken



## ende42 (Nov 1, 2016)

I installed docker on 11.0-RELEASE-p1. I can start a basic debian container. But mounting a volume from the host and networking is broken:


```
docker run -it -v $(pwd):/aaa debian bash
root@:/# ls
bin   dev  home  lib64    mnt  proc  run    srv  tmp  var
boot  etc  lib    media    opt  root  sbin  sys  usr
root@:/# hostname

root@:/# ping -c2 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes

^C--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
root@:/# ip a
Cannot open netlink socket: Address family not supported by protocol
```

As you can see:


the container has no hostname
the container has not mounted the volume /aaa
the container has no network interface
I followed the instruction from https://wiki.freebsd.org/Docker. Did I miss something?

Regards, Niko.


----------

